# Develpor to hot?



## mortallis288 (Apr 9, 2007)

what happens when your developer is to hot? cause i just developed some negatives with the deveolpoer reading 100degree F and it didnt seem to do anything


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 10, 2007)

Color or B&W?


----------



## mortallis288 (Apr 10, 2007)

BW


----------



## JamesD (Apr 10, 2007)

As the developer gets hotter, it becomes more active.  The film will tend to become overdeveloped, unless you cut the development time way back, in which case you'll likely get uneven development.  The quality of the image, with regard to contrast and latitude, will tend to worsen (Higher contrast, less latitude).  I've noticed an increase in grain as well.  The developer won't last as long, either.  The emulsion will soften with greater temperature, increasing the risk of emulsion damage.  And when you flood the tank with stop bath or rinse water, you risk damaging the emulsion if the rinse is much colder than the developer.  As it contracts, it may harden and crack.

What film and developer were you using?  Were your other processing chemicals at the same temperature?


----------



## Christie Photo (Apr 10, 2007)

I've seen both chemical fog and reticulation.

Pete


----------



## JamesD (Apr 10, 2007)

Christie Photo said:


> I've seen both chemical fog and reticulation.
> 
> Pete



Yeah, I forgot about fog.


----------



## mortallis288 (Apr 10, 2007)

im using D-76 developer and tmaxx film. All the chemicals were more or less the same temp. I didnt really notice anything wrong with them but when i took them to eckard to get prints (and after i did it i found out that they cannot do them adn they turn out well) it was lighter then they normally are, but i thought it might be because of the eckard machine using, so far i havnt seen anything. my photography teacher (which i asked today) said i was pushing the film, but hopefully once i get my enlarger in, i will see if it actually turned out well


----------



## JamesD (Apr 10, 2007)

I've used TMax 100 and 400 quite a bit, and I think that you'll probably be all right.  If your prints are light, and it's because your negatives are dense, then you'll probably still have useful images.  The highlights will probably be pretty dense (lots of silver built up), but I think there'll likely be usable detail if you expose prints long enough to print through them. I can't say for sure, since I've always developed at room temperature, but I'm guessing it'll be good.

Let us know when you get some prints from them.  I, for one, am interested to know how they turn out.

If Charlie browses through here, he can probably add something, since he has used quite a bit of "hot" developer, both chemically and physically.


----------



## mortallis288 (Apr 10, 2007)

ya, once i can get my darkroom finished and get everything here ill put some photos up. Is it true that the eckards machines cannot print from self developed negatives? i would've thought that how the negatives are developed would matter


----------



## JamesD (Apr 18, 2007)

I've heard this from a few labs regarding any regular (non C-41 process) black and white film.  Supposedly, it has something to do with the lack of bar codes on the edge of the film.  I'm skeptical...  I think it's probably a lack of education or a surplus of laziness--although, I could be wrong.  Wouldn't be the first time.


----------

